# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенок рабочей НО, кобель, черный, СПб, п-к "Господин Ростов"

## Anatolna

Кинологический центр СКИФ, в состав которого входит питомник рабочих немецких овчарок «ГОСПОДИН РОСТОВ» продает щенка рабочей немецкой овчарки, кобеля, рожденного 25 мая.
Окрас - черный с небольшим белым пятном на груди.

Мать: *Aina op de Streek*, SchH 3, HD/ED normal, DNA gepruft, Kkl 1
импорт из Германии

Отец: *Golttvizen hof Joshi*, ОКД-1, ЗКС-1, HD/ED: B/0, Эстония
 

Родословная щенка

Щенок находится в Лен.области, в Гатчинском р-не.
Кобель прекрасно подойдет для охраны, для спорта, особенно в котором предусмотрен защитный раздел. Бешеный аппетит, с отличным балансом инстинктов!

Документы РКФ.
Тел.: 8 921 936 07 53, Валерий

----------


## Anatolna

Фото - *Анна Щербицкая*

----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna

Видео - 1
Видео - 2
Первый раз на привязи. Рано конечно, но он отлично справился на свой возраст :)
Видео - 3

----------

